# my toys



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

photos probably can tell you more.:reading: sure, if you want to know any particular toy, just ask.

HT overview:unbelievable:
Tosh 62 DLP:yay:
SVS 12NSD2/SB12+ subs:scared:
SVS SCS/SBS speakers:rubeyes:
Onkyo 905:raped:
HDD player 1, HD200i by tomacro:hush:
HDD player 2, 36HD by iamm:sob:
HDD player 3, MB200 by Pixel Magic:duh:
audio toysonder:
video toys:spend:
speakers:jump:
accessories:kiss:
Pure 702 DABaddle:
super tweeters:surrender:
IO Data 500R:wave:
Pio 745 DVR:meal:
HDMI splitter with special featureraying:
M Play Blast for PC:gah:


----------

